# Webspace Beurteilung



## Patrick Kamin (14. November 2001)

Moin moin!

Habt hier über dieses Angebot schon was gehört? Klingt ja ganz verlockend! Ich hab jetzt noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit "richtigem" Webspace und wollte mal das Fachpublikum fragen.

http://www.cpunet.de/webh_unlimited.html


Thx for replying

Edit: Besonders die 4Dm pro 100MB weiterem Traffic hören sich teuer an.


----------



## stiffy (14. November 2001)

hmmm... also ich weiss ja nich. kommt drauf an was du anbieten willst. wenn du halt n haufen downloads anbieten willst sin 1 gb sauwenig. geh lieber zu http://www.domainbox.de da kriegst zwar nur 25 oder 50 (weiss nich genau) mb, aber des langt eigentlich. ausserdem hats da kein transferlimit, und kost auch nur 10 mark oder so im monat, also nur die hälfte. kuck halt einfach ma auf der url nach 


_/edit

hab mich geirrt, die ham auch n transferlimit... aber 4 gb sin besser als 1


----------

